# Rectangular Bowl



## Bigdrowdy1 (May 19, 2015)

Well this is my forth bowl ever turned. I got this piece of Cherry as a box filler from someone. In my quest to learn and try different stuff (like I know what I ma doing to begin with) after having turned 3 bowls I did this one. It is about 6 1/4" x 5"x 1 5/8 h"with a 3 7/8 "dia x 1 1/4 depth bowl. I was fun and a little un-nerving when tapering the sides. It aint much but it is a start. C and C always welcome












 

Thanks Rodney

Reactions: Like 6 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 13


----------



## manbuckwal (May 19, 2015)

Nicely done ! smaller versions make nice decorative candle holders .

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## davduckman2010 (May 19, 2015)

thats a cool looking peice rodney nice finish too

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## JR Parks (May 19, 2015)

I like it Rodney. Its different, smooth and cherry.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (May 19, 2015)

That cherry is cherry looking. (New England term for sweet, cool, awesome)

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 19, 2015)

Very nice, what is the skull?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (May 19, 2015)

Such beautiful cherry wood! Like the shape, but sides seem a bit thick. Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## gman2431 (May 20, 2015)

Can't beat that for a fourth bowl! 

I do agree that I would have tried to make thinner sides. Just my preference tho.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (May 20, 2015)

Skull is a bobcat.
Next one I ma going thinner .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Graybeard (May 20, 2015)

Nice form, I like the squareness with a round form in the middle.
Love the cherry.
Graybeard

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (May 20, 2015)

Nice turn Rod. I like the form too and how gradual you smoothed it over.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Schroedc (May 20, 2015)

I like that shape! what does the bottom look like?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (May 20, 2015)

Schroedc said:


> I like that shape! what does the bottom look like?


 
Click on the tab at the bottom not sure why that picture did not load.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Schroedc (May 20, 2015)

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> Click on the tab at the bottom not sure why that picture did not load.


Whoops, I assumed it was just one of the first photos and we all know what happens when you ASSume

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nature Man (May 20, 2015)

I missed that bottom pic. Now it doesn't look too thick after all. Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (May 20, 2015)

Nice job Rodney. Its tough to get that smooth a finish on that style turning while your turning air. I fixed your image for you.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Horatio (May 21, 2015)

I like that alot, very clean.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## justallan (May 23, 2015)

Nice job and it actually gives me an idea. I need an ashtray for my Impalla and the shape of the top of that would be perfect and I can make a flat base.


----------



## ghost1066 (May 23, 2015)

That came out nice and yes cutting 50% air is no fun and sanding is worse.


----------



## Tony (May 23, 2015)

Dang Rodman, you're becoming quite the turner! Next time I go see my son in Denton I'll stop by and get all your flat boards out of your way Tony


----------

